# International 574



## Bomber

I have a IH 574 with loader, can only guess year about 1974, tractor is diesel 2 wheel drive. After approx. an hour of bush hogging, hydraulics slow and then quit responding to raise bucket or 3 pth, soon after the steering follows same route. O-rings need replacing maybe ? If this is possible scenario, can O-rings be replaced with out splitting tractor to service pump ? Any educational guesses so I have an idea where to start checking ? Dipstick shows down just slightly and is new oil, I had bought this tractor last fall and only starting to use now for summer maintenance on farm.


----------



## FredM

Here is the hydraulic schematic for you to follow, save to desktop if you use one, and you can enlarge the schematic to better see and read the words, have you changed the transmission filter when you did the transmission oil change?, on the left hand side and under the floor plate there is what is called the MCV (Multi Control Valve) and the tranny filter is attached to that, on the inside of the MCV is the main hydraulic pump which has the suction line cast into the MCV and then into the transmission housing to near the bottom of the middle section of the tranny, if you unbolt the MCV housing, the hydraulic pump comes out with it, it has been 30 plus years since I have been near a 474 and a 574, but I think there could be a gauze filter at the bottom of the suction pickup, so if you remove the MCV I would check for blockage at that point, also notice that there is a transfer pump to transfer tranny oil from the differential area to the middle section of the tranny to supply tranny oil to the main hydraulic pump, as a last resort, this could be failing or have a blockage at the pickup.

If you look at the schematic in the middle area, you will see the breakdown of the MCV with most of the pressure regulating valves attached to that, it might pay to start in that area by pulling valves and cleaning and checking for broken springs or sticking spools, I would go for the pressure relief valve and the pressure regulating valve beside it, this one regulates the pressure for the power steering, should you pull valves and spools, be careful not to lose any of the small components.

There was a post on Tractor Forum a couple of weeks back with a 574 having a heavy steering problem, that was fixed, maybe Pogobill or Hoodoo Valley could find that for you.


----------



## Bomber

Thank you so much for the diagram...I shall do some research to rectify this problem I hope. I didn't do any oil changes, it had new fluid in the case according to the dipstick, nice and clean. I am not aware of what was replaced.


----------



## Bomber

Update on my hydraulic problem I bought a filter and it came with the o-rings required for filter case and attachment bolt. After removing the case and inspecting the filter and screen, the screen was covered 90 % with a red sludge type material. guessing it is brake lining or clutch lining. I cleaned thoroughly the housing and screen and installed new filter, added another 3 gallons or so of hydraulic oil and started it up. No leaks at filter housing, slightly revved up engine and tried all the devices, loader, pto, rear lift....worked perfectly. I lucked out with a simple problem that was easy to fix. I shall run it for a couple of days or so as i bush hog the pastures, then I shall dump the old oil, replace filter and fill with all new. As I suspected, the poor tractor was neglected for it's regular service intervals....I say this just by the accumulation of sludge on the filter screen and the poor color of the fluid. I did not change fluid at this time, so i could determine if the plugged screen was indeed the culprit.


----------



## FredM

FredM said:


> also notice that there is a transfer pump to transfer tranny oil from the differential area to the middle section of the tranny to supply tranny oil to the main hydraulic pump, as a last resort, this could be failing or have a blockage at the pickup.


To set this statement right, what I wrote is wrong, "the transfer pump supplies sprayed tranny oil over the differential and not as how I stated", sorry.

You will be very happy now that you have solved your problem, if you notice down the track a bit that the pto clutch is slipping and the brakes are a little bit slack, you will know why this is so.


----------



## Bomber

Thanks so much Fred, I took a picture of the clogged screen...but I seemed to of lost it. The tractor is such a good unit, bought at a bargain too...I know I will get many years of service out if it. I definitely am not hard on anything i own, except perhaps my last 2 wives. Running the bush hog at 1200 or 1300 engine rpm will be the hardest it works. I will do all the fluids now, fuel, engine oil and hydraulic. I have all new stickers to replace too, i shall paint the tractor this summer too.


----------



## Joe Hadder

Hi. I have an IH 574 with some hydraulic issues. I've just replaced the oil and filter and R&R'd the MCV to clean the transfer pump screen, which we believed was the problem. I reinstalled everything , bled the air from the brakes, and ran the unit. After the initial steering air bleed out, it worked for a short while and then became manual steering. The T/A, brakes, PTO and hitch seem to work fine. It has had a replacement hydraulic pump put in fairly recently. Also, after warm-up, the hydraulic pressure light begins to illuminate at idle. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks


----------

